# 6 month old started crying at night



## TuckerJenkins

Hi Peeps,

We have a lovely 6 month old cockapoo called Clarabel, who has been with us since she was 8 weeks old.

She's always slept well in her crate at night (after that 1st week of settling in) and her being in a crate at night is important to us - as we like to go camping and she sleeps in her crate in the tent.

Also, she sleeps in a room next to the kitchen that has a sky light - so her being in the crate with a sheet over it means she doesn't get the sun shining down at the crack of dawn.

About 2 weeks ago, Clarabel started crying at night. Here cry is loud and could potentially wake up the neighbours and our son...so we've tended to let her out to the toilet (but she hasn't needed to go) and put her back to bed.

The situation is starting to get worse and worse. Her crying is going on for longer and is now happening every night. Ignoring it really isn't an option, as its so loud. 

Any advice? Is this normal? Help?!


----------



## tessybear

It sounds like typical cockapoo behaviour. Why not let her sleep in your room now? She just wants your company. You will probably find her happy, relaxed and content if she is with you and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

Yea I was going to say the same thing, if you have room let her in your room at night with the crate. I'm not a big crate person. When I was growing up we never used a crate for any of our dogs. When I camped as a kid, we also brought our dogs and never had a crate with them. Although I have bought a soft crate for our new cockapoo, just to have options and I am going to get her use to it. But not sure how much we will use it.


----------



## vickie

We had the same problem with Oscar and I eventually gave in and let him sleep upstairs. He isn't allowed on the beds but is very happy sleeping on the floor either on the landing or in the spare room or occasionally in our room. I really didn't want him to sleep upstairs but I realised that all Oscar wanted was to be with us. We all get a good nights sleep now.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Maybe she is hearing noises. Beemer started to bark at my ice maker in the fridge. So everything the ice drops he went nuts. I turned the ice making machine off.


----------



## Jayded

Ringo has started something similar. He started waking up extra early, then would not settle back down in his crate after being let out to pee. I started not putting him back in his crate, but leaving him in the gated kitchen and that was better. I have now put his crate away and he is loose in the kitchen at night. He had a hard time settling down last night for some reason, hoping it was a one off as it was midnight before he finally crashed. I hesitate bringing him into my room as I don't know that I can trust him not to chew things he shouldn't, and he's not fully house trained, although he's had no accidents at night in the kitchen so far.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Has Clarabel been spayed or is she due her first season? I ask because Roo, having slept beautifully downstairs, did exactly the same thing a few weeks before her first season started. Like you I went down and let her out as assumed she needed a wee. Their hormones can really mess them up. The problem is they can also form habits really quickly. Once I realised it was her season I stopped going down and now we're back to a more normal wake up time although now she barks when she wakes whereas before it all started she didn't. Other signs to check for if it is her season starting are, peeing more often, licking herself a lot, swollen teats, being more clingy.


----------



## Sue T

Hi. How distressing for you after a few months of doing so well with the crate. Just a couple of thoughts: Have your pup's adult teeth all come through? Perhaps adult teeth are coming through and are hurting the sinus cavities when your pup is lay down for a long period of time. 

Also, do you think your pup wants a bit more room in the crate now?


----------



## TuckerJenkins

Update for you...Clarabel is now out of the crate and into a soft bed.

She's really happy in the bed and willingly takes herself there for a lie down in the day...but at night she still cries.

She was spayed 2 days ago...which I think has left her a bit traumatised and hasn't helped the night crying.

We're at the point where we can't ignore it. She's so loud and will wake our neighours and our 3 year old son.

Am loathed to bring her into our room. She would sniff around and be too excited. Plus we're trying for another baby.

We're at the end of our tether. The weird thing is she has no problems with being left on her own for several hours in the day (when the need arises, not everyday!)


----------



## RuthMill

What about trying her bed just outside your room?


----------



## Jayded

I have discovered that Ringo is definitely teething. His gums are pretty swollen. He really doesn't want to chew on anything, but does want to play tug all the time. 
Good luck with Clarabelle. Hopefully she settles soon.


----------



## TuckerJenkins

Thanks for your thoughts everyone.

She seems to be improving night by night. Only had 5 mins of crying tonight (so far).

I'm putting it down to hormones and the trauma of the vets/operation.

Fingers crossed she keeps improving each night!


----------

